# Michael Ellis?



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been watching this trainer who works with protection dogs, his name is Michael Ellis. He seems like he is a good trainer. 

Here is a link from you tube to some of his videos: http://m.youtube.com/results?q=Mich...levance&search_type=search_all&uploaded=&sm=3


----------



## Darrin Greene (Mar 26, 2014)

Take a look at videos of Bart Bellon and his dogs. Note the difference in the overall look while the dog is out of drive.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok I will, thanks


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I love Micheal Ellis. I had the opportunity to attend one of his seminars at the school where I teach. I love his philosophies and his way with dogs. He is a fantastic dog trainer.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I was watching the youtube clips of Endy at 8wks being trained and another of his assistant with her pup doing training work....those pups look like they're having a blast and it reminded me to be more FUN with Ranger in training.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I <3 Michael Ellis and have several of his training videos.  They're the type I have to re-watch now and then because I get more out of them each time.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Are there pros/cons to teaching a whistle recall? Seems like it would be great out when your dog might be farther away. Does anyone use the whistle recall here?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Are there pros/cons to teaching a whistle recall? Seems like it would be great out when your dog might be farther away. Does anyone use the whistle recall here?


I use a whistle recall. I don't use it all the time, but it seems to get his attention better outdoors than a verbal recall. It's also a super clear unambiguous signal, unlike using the dog's name.


----------



## Darrin Greene (Mar 26, 2014)

SDRRanger said:


> Are there pros/cons to teaching a whistle recall? Seems like it would be great out when your dog might be farther away. Does anyone use the whistle recall here?


No cons at all only pros. It's very useful in highly distracting situations and at distance.

You can also train a whistle sit, and many other commands depending on how creative you want to get with the sounds you produce.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess a con is if you only train the recall with a whistle, and then forget/lose your whistle. Just train a verbal recall as well and you're all set. Or don't let the dog off leash if you forgot your whistle.

Spaniel people typically train a sit with one pip, turn (for quartering) with two pips, recall with three or more pips, and stop with one long whistle. I just use it for recall at the moment, though I have considered training the sit and stop as well.

Here's a basic article: http://totallygundogs.com/gundog-whistles/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

MrsBoats said:


> I love Micheal Ellis. I had the opportunity to attend one of his seminars at the school where I teach. I love his philosophies and his way with dogs. He is a fantastic dog trainer.


Lol I have had to charge my phone twice today already because I have been watching his videos all morning (it's raining here so there is nothing else to do lol). Bart Bellon to me is kind of boring to listen to. He's not very engaging, now that doesn't mean I think he is a bad trainer or that Michael Ellis is better then him, it's just that Michael is easier to listen to in a lecture then Bellon.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol I have had to charge my phone twice today already because I have been watching his videos all morning (it's raining here so there is nothing else to do lol). Bart Bellon to me is kind of boring to listen to. He's not very engaging, now that doesn't mean I think he is a bad trainer or that Michael Ellis is better then him, it's just that Michael is easier to listen to in a lecture then Bellon.


Ellis has a whole video on tug. We're talking over an hour just on playing tug with your dog and how to use that as a training tool. When I first got it, I seriously wondered how anyone could talk for that long about tug...now...I think I need to go watch it again!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> Ellis has a whole video on tug. We're talking over an hour just on playing tug with your dog and how to use that as a training tool. When I first got it, I seriously wondered how anyone could talk for that long about tug...now...I think I need to go watch it again!


In the YouTube segments at fist when you read the title you're all like "a thirty minute vid talking about training mistakes?" But once you start watching it it's enlightening! I can't wait to use what I have learned with my dog as soon as the rain stops!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Great trainer!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a huge Michael Ellis fan, Bart Bellon as well. In both cases I find their dogs look very happy and responsive all of the time, they are excellent. I do like Mike Ellis a little more though for the fact that I've seen him working with more breeds, and more non-working dogs, but that is just more about my personal training direction as opposed to a statement about how good they are in comparison (I couldn't compare the two....they are different and both incredibly good). I enjoy his balance, and his philosophies, and the fact that he shares some of his mistakes and makes them learning opportunities for others. 

Another excellent trainer is Ian Balabanov, I personally don't go for his style so much though, just WAY too excited and bubbly for me. If I could muster that much excitement for the length of a Youtube video I'd probably burn a couple hundred calories lol...just don't have it in me.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Greater Swiss said:


> I'm a huge Michael Ellis fan, Bart Bellon as well. In both cases I find their dogs look very happy and responsive all of the time, they are excellent. I do like Mike Ellis a little more though for the fact that I've seen him working with more breeds, and more non-working dogs, but that is just more about my personal training direction as opposed to a statement about how good they are in comparison (I couldn't compare the two....they are different and both incredibly good). I enjoy his balance, and his philosophies, and the fact that he shares some of his mistakes and makes them learning opportunities for others.
> 
> Another excellent trainer is Ian Balabanov, I personally don't go for his style so much though, just WAY too excited and bubbly for me. If I could muster that much excitement for the length of a Youtube video I'd probably burn a couple hundred calories lol...just don't have it in me.


Ivan is awesome as well.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like Michael Ellis, he's got loads of videos from workshops he's done on Youtube, and the stuff he says is easy to understand for everyone and just makes sense.

I have heard that the quality of his DVD's is pretty low though (as in sound and video quality, not the teaching), which is a shame because a lot of them look really good.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have learned a lot about dogs in general just from watching michaels stuff on YouTube


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I really like Michael Ellis, he's got loads of videos from workshops he's done on Youtube, and the stuff he says is easy to understand for everyone and just makes sense.
> 
> I have heard that the quality of his DVD's is pretty low though (as in sound and video quality, not the teaching), which is a shame because a lot of them look really good.


All of my DVDs are pretty good in visual and sound quality. With that said I do like Michael Ellis, but I lean more towards Bart's methods. My TD has worked very closely with him, so I'm biased.


----------



## Darrin Greene (Mar 26, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Lol I have had to charge my phone twice today already because I have been watching his videos all morning (it's raining here so there is nothing else to do lol). Bart Bellon to me is kind of boring to listen to. He's not very engaging, now that doesn't mean I think he is a bad trainer or that Michael Ellis is better then him, it's just that Michael is easier to listen to in a lecture then Bellon.


True but the thread commented on Ellis's training ability as opposed to his presentation skills  No doubt with Bart having English as a second language, he doesn't present as well as Ellis. I've watched 100 Ellis videos and many times he's been able to explain things to me in plain English that no one else had ever been able to. Love that about the guy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Darrin Greene said:


> True but the thread commented on Ellis's training ability as opposed to his presentation skills  No doubt with Bart having English as a second language, he doesn't present as well as Ellis. I've watched 100 Ellis videos and many times he's been able to explain things to me in plain English that no one else had ever been able to. Love that about the guy!


True this thread is about training ability, but the ability to explain oneself in seminars and classes I believe is a part of what makes someone a good trainer.

Not that Ivan or Bart are bad trainers, quite the contrary, it is clear that both are very experienced, confident trainers. But it also helps when dog owners know why their dog does what they do.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Ivan is awesome as well.


AH yes, Ian....I mean Ivan lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> AH yes, Ian....I mean Ivan lol.


LOL xD (too short)


----------

